

Has Gmail's SSL Certificate Changed? How Would We Know? - ck2
http://it.slashdot.org/story/13/09/26/2250227/ask-slashdot-has-gmails-ssl-certificate-changed-how-would-we-know

======
jmillikin
[http://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.com/2013/05/changes-
to-...](http://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.com/2013/05/changes-to-our-ssl-
certificates.html)

    
    
      > This year our SSL services will undergo a series of
      > certificate upgrades—specifically, all of our SSL
      > certificates will be upgraded to 2048-bit keys by the
      > end of 2013. We will begin switching to the new
      > 2048-bit certificates on August 1st, to ensure adequate
      > time for a careful rollout before the end of the year.
      >
      > We’re also going to change the root certificate that
      > signs all of our SSL certificates because it has a
      > 1024-bit key.

~~~
aroch
And remarkably, if we look at the new SSL cert:

    
    
        Size: 256 Bytes / 2048 Bits

------
mpyne
Most people complain about the mods changing titles, but this (changed) one is
a big improvement over the original.

